# Jig heads



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any one pour 1/16th oz jig heads. Looking for 2 to 300 with #4 hooks. Would rather put the money in someone's pocket than order online


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> Any one pour 1/16th oz jig heads. Looking for 2 to 300 with #4 hooks. Would rather put the money in someone's pocket than order online


Hey Dan - not sure if you'd be interested but I think I have a couple molds with and without collars that will pour these if you're interested in doing that. I'll shoot you a text.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Dan...if you start pouring your own...I'll be interested in a couple hundred. Lemme know


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I got a mold and soft lead, usually Don t use to many this small, but if I get into crappie this year I might pour & paint some over the winter ....i know I don't have that many hooks, already have a few that might last me this spring


----------

